# 309/100 vs 820/801 & Assurance of Support



## usa_expat (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi all, We are currently living in USA. I am an American, my wife (8 years, four kids) is Australian. We would like to move to Australia to be closer to her family. I have two questions I can't seem to find answers for:

1. What is the difference between 309/100 and 820/801 classes of visas? 

2. Will my wife have to provide assurance of support for me? A couple of websites I checked seemed to indicate that was the case. I am not sure how that would work since I am the primary bread winner (I am a maths teacher) and my wife stays home with our children.

Many thanks, I have been searching the website, but have not yet found the answers. Will continue searching of course!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

1. They are both PR visas but one set is if you are offshore and the other is if you are onshore. Offshore means you apply for the visa and get the visa grant outside of AU, onshore means you apply for and get the visa grant while in Australia.

2. It is discretionary for a spouse visa (not always required), I believe Immi will check your assets (bank account statements, etc) and then decide if you are likely to become dependent on the AU welfare system (Centrelink), if you are they will ask for AoS, otherwise they won't. 



usa_expat said:


> Hi all, We are currently living in USA. I am an American, my wife (8 years, four kids) is Australian. We would like to move to Australia to be closer to her family. I have two questions I can't seem to find answers for:
> 
> 1. What is the difference between 309/100 and 820/801 classes of visas?
> 
> ...


----------



## usa_expat (Feb 28, 2010)

amaslam said:


> 1. They are both PR visas but one set is if you are offshore and the other is if you are onshore. Offshore means you apply for the visa and get the visa grant outside of AU, onshore means you apply for and get the visa grant while in Australia.
> 
> 2. It is discretionary for a spouse visa (not always required), I believe Immi will check your assets (bank account statements, etc) and then decide if you are likely to become dependent on the AU welfare system (Centrelink), if you are they will ask for AoS, otherwise they won't.


Thank you! Do you know how much in assets we would have to have? I am just worried they wouldn't accept the AoS from my wife since she does not currently have a job outside of the home.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it's $14000 in liquid assets, but I haven't encountered a recent AoS so I'm assuming it is similar to the assets that 175/176 PR visa applicants need to show.

As I said it's discretionary, it won't be asked for until the visa is granted if it is at all.



usa_expat said:


> Thank you! Do you know how much in assets we would have to have? I am just worried they wouldn't accept the AoS from my wife since she does not currently have a job outside of the home.


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

We are going on a 100 visa (married over 7 years, 3 kids).

This visa has NOTHING to do with moneys.
This visa is about keeping families together.

What you need to show is that you are a couple, you support and help each other, etc...

In our case, I'm stay at home mom, 3 kids, eldest child 7 years old.
Hubby needed to show his income (He is the Australian one in our case).
AND 
(This is the part that would concern you)
I needed to send my CV, letter from 2 previous employers explaining job title, income etc....

Also I need to send bank balances, mortgage balance and we sent the confirmation from our estate agent saying for how much our house was on the market for (it wasn't sold it, back then).

They will check the level of dependence/independence between both of you, but, if you are the only breadwinner it is ok, they do not decide nor interfere in how families organise themselves.

I wouldn't be too worried in your case.

We waited 2 months for our visa.

Good luck!


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Just to add, in your case, when they see the sponsor isn't the bread winner, they will check if the applicant is and if your family is a self supported unit.


----------



## mondy007 (May 14, 2010)

well guys .. my wife is aus and we have applied for 309 and 100 visa ... my wife is still studying and she is not working ... and we couldnt find one who become assurance of support .. is there any solution ...i am wondering if i could be self sponsered or ANything like that i have bank account with ten thosands AUD in does it make any difference ?


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't think that the OP will be asked for AOS since the US isn't a blacklisted country. They might check with Centrelink in Australia and if the sponsor hasn't received any benefits in the past few years then it's all set. After all, it's the job qualification and not the income that matters so much. For example, in Estonia an average person, like a shop assistant, pre-school teacher etc. earns about $600/month. A bus driver, welder, forklift driver gets $900. But the cost of living is about the same as in Australia, apart from the rent. And I forgot to add that unemployment benefit is $100/month.


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello All, I'm from the USA, married an Australian citizen in May 2010, applied for 820/801 PR mid June 2010, and was granted the UK820 in October 2010. That was about 4 months waiting. I did not use an immigration agent, but my wife and I did all the application ourselves, and we found them to be self explanatory.

Moreover, I had a few questions, and as the questions came up, I phoned Brisbane IMMI and got on the spot answers, and even found IMMI quite helpful and willing to assist with questions on the form, etc...

The process seems simple enough, and there was no difficulty, even though I'm 61 years old.


----------

